# Can't get the contribution form



## Lillian Trachse (Sep 27, 2006)

When I go to the Site Info page to get the form to make a contribution, all I get is the prompt that says Safari can't access that website.


----------



## bobw (Sep 27, 2006)

Link looks to be broken, or page isn't there. The owner has been working on the site.

You can use the Site Contact Page to send to Scott.

Moved to Site Discussion Forum.


----------



## bobw (Sep 27, 2006)

There is now a Donate Button at the top of the Page.


----------

